# How to get a start in industrial(maintenance) electrician



## MechanicalDVR

All options, that is funny.

A kid graduates from high school and gets a job as a helper for a local electrical contractor. He works his way up to being a mechanic over say 5 or 6 years. All his knowledge is based on that job and doing residential wiring and installs and or repairs. Then one day after he is there for about 15 years he finds out he is making half of what his new buddy he made at the supply house is making.

He tries to get a job with a larger company and finds out he has little to no experience in what they do. This repeats this process until he gives up and stays at his original company. 

Bottom line he has 15 years in and has never had any formal schooling on any aspect of engaging in electrical work.

That scenario is all too common. 

If he had gone Union he would have gotten a nationally recognized apprenticeship and been schooled in theory and practical electrical knowledge. He may have worked for several different contractors and done several different facets of the electrical field.

Point being there is no national requirement for non Union contractors to train their helpers / apprentices in any specific tasks or functions. All that is required by most states in order to take a licensing test is time in grade. Most locations don't touch on any practical knowledge.

If you aren't going to get a job for a large non Union contractor that puts some funds and time into training you, then you are far better off with a Union apprenticeship.


----------



## glen1971

MechanicalDVR said:


> All options, that is funny.
> 
> If he had gone Union he would have gotten a nationally recognized apprenticeship and been schooled in theory and practical electrical knowledge. He may have worked for several different contractors and done several different facets of the electrical field.
> 
> *Point being there is no national requirement for non Union contractors to train their helpers / apprentices in any specific tasks or functions. *All that is required by most states in order to take a licensing test is time in grade. Most locations don't touch on any practical knowledge.
> 
> If you aren't going to get a job for a large non Union contractor that puts some funds and time into training you, then you are far better off with a Union apprenticeship.


I suspected that but didn't know that south of the 49th.. Up here there is an apprenticeship program that anyone that works on electrical systems has to be signed with. It varies from province to province and at the end if you pass your final test(s) a red seal can be earned that allows an easier transition to work in other parts of the country...


----------



## Bird dog

Plan A get into a union, plan B on your own books & classes at a technical college. If you can't get into industrial, get into commercial, residential is too far removed. You may have to move to the opportunities. Also, I'm not a Canuck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

glen1971 said:


> I suspected that but didn't know that south of the 49th.. Up here there is an apprenticeship program that anyone that works on electrical systems has to be signed with. It varies from province to province and at the end if you pass your final test(s) a red seal can be earned that allows an easier transition to work in other parts of the country...


Many people like to knock Unions but in the IBEW there are regimented classes on the road to that journeymen's status.

As for what different states require to do electrical work I've been told some states have no licensing or regulations on who is doing it.


----------



## glen1971

MechanicalDVR said:


> Many people like to knock Unions but in the IBEW there are regimented classes on the road to that journeymen's status.
> 
> As for what different states require to do electrical work I've been told* some states have no licensing or regulations on who is doing it.*


That helps explain lots of your "Gems" that you find... lol....


----------



## just the cowboy

*Learn to read prints.*

Your first step is to learn to read prints.
Next you have to be able to understand how something works by reading them. I have said many times “I might never have worked on THAT piece of equipment but give me a set of prints and I'll tell you how it works".

Logic and common sense are your best tools, be honest with yourself if you don't have them troubleshooting is going to be hard. Do logic puzzles or logic games that make you think, if this happens what next or do I have to do this?

The maintenance jobs are out there for a very good troubleshooter, but you need to be very good at troubleshooting. Down time is money.
Go online and find machine manuals with prints in them.
Go online and find manuals for Drives and PLC's and look at the wiring section.
If you do any work in a manufacturing plant, ask the maintenance guys if they have any old prints you can have.

If you have the electrical skills, and can do all of the above you can get a job in maintenance somewhere, remember we don't make as much but we get some good benefits.


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> Many people like to knock Unions but in the IBEW there are regimented classes on the road to that journeymen's status.
> 
> As for what different states require to do electrical work I've been told some states have no licensing or regulations on who is doing it.


Also, depends on who is paying for it. Some people want cheap & some want blood out of a turnip.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> Also, depends on who is paying for it. Some people want cheap & some want blood out of a turnip.


In my experience Union apprentices are just better trained than non union with very few exceptions.


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> In my experience Union apprentices are just better trained than non union with very few exceptions.


That doesn't surprise me. My point was about the customer. I wish I had the opportunity to do a union apprenticeship, but, you play the hand you're dealt in life.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> That doesn't surprise me. My point was about the customer. I wish I had the opportunity to do a union apprenticeship, but, you play the hand you're dealt in life.


This is true and you do what you know. My family was a mix of Union and non Union contractors growing up and has gone on to be successful in both still.


----------



## Corysan

> Point being there is no national requirement for non Union contractors to train their helpers / apprentices in any specific tasks or functions. All that is required by most states in order to take a licensing test is time in grade. Most locations don't touch on any practical knowledge.


All apprenticeships in the U.S. are governed to some degree by the U.S. Department of Labor. Some states require certification or licensing if apprentices. I was never non-union, and only know about my general area. Non-union apprentices in my area have to travel an hour each way to the nearest ABC sponsored classes. I don't know what their curriculum or resources are like.

https://www.doleta.gov/oa/pdf/FinalRule29CFRPart29.pdf

I guess I would say this. If you want to become a legitimate industrial electrician, find a world class manufacturer that pays well and offers apprenticeships. You can learn on your own, but it WILL take much longer. The other problem is not knowing anything to begin with. How are you going to take classes to become an industrial electrician without guidance from someone who is intimately familiar with what you will need to learn, and in what order to learn it. Don't depend on your local technical school to help you. It will be hit or miss with them. I had a tech. college teacher trying to teach me industrial controls and PLC's when he himself knew neither, no BS. He only knew fluid power. 

I came close to a UAW apprenticeship when my IBEW apprenticeship came along. I am impressed with the knowledge and skill level of the UAW journeyman I have had the privilege to work with, for the most part. I have no regrets about the path I took, but going from construction to industrial is like learning a new trade; related but much different. So, my second choice would be IBEW construction apprenticeship first as a very good foundation, and then move into industrial as opportunity allows.

No matter what, apprenticeship is the way to go without question. Anyone that says otherwise just doesn't want to recognize the real advantages of structured learning. 

Then there is the intangible part of apprenticeship. You become part of a legacy. Skills and knowledge are handed down in an age-old tradition from journeyman to apprentice. There is a culture that is transferred that cannot be quantified. At least in the unions, there is a high expectation of quality and skill. Can you say this for someone learning even from a good technical school. With an apprenticeship you will learn innumerable skills and knowledge that cannot be found in any textbook. Also, with the IBEW at least, you will rub elbows with skilled professionals from around north America, and in some cases, from around the world. 

This is just the tip of the iceberg as to why to seek an apprenticeship, and particularly a union one. I could continue on with guaranteed pay structure and representation, safety, health and welfare benefits, etc.


----------



## heavysparky

Thank you all. This thread is on the right tract. I hope it becomes a sticky


----------



## micromind

A successful maintenance electrician is about half electrician and half millwright. 

Example.....today i went to a propane tank farm to replace a 20HP motor. I had to disconnect and remove the old one and install the new one. It was belt-drive to the pump, so I removed the belt guard, removed the 3 groove pulley (malleable split-taper bushing), replaced the motor, re-installed the pulley (including lining it up with the driven pulley), tensioned the belts, etc. 

In the end, roughly half of my time was spent on non-electrical stuff. But the customer was absolutely thrilled that the entire job was done in about a hour and they didn't have to get anyone else to finish it. 

The guy I was working with has been a journeyman for about 30 years, this is the first time he has seen how to remove a split-taper bushing. He thought we would need a puller but all that was actually needed was a 7/16" socket, a ratchet, a hammer and a screwdriver. 

He isn't dumb at all, he has spent his entire career doing construction. Service and maintenance electricians who can (and will........lol) do non-electrical stuff are worth more than basic electricians. plus, they are the first to be hired.


----------



## Corysan

> A successful maintenance electrician is about half electrician and half millwright.


Industrial guys need to know how physics works. They need to understand mechanics, hydraulics, pneumatics, and process control (including thermodynamics and possibly a bit of chemistry) in order to troubleshoot a SYSTEM competently. If not half millwright, than half machine repairman.


----------



## just the cowboy

*Maintenance electrician*

I served my apprenticeship as an Industrial Electrical/Electronics Control Mechanic (IEEMC). It was a non-union government apprenticeship, but was structured. 
That is not to be confused or interchanged with maintenance electrician/man in a factory. As said I do spend half my time doing machine repair, I can rip a machine apart top to bottom, but I rarely change light bulbs or other basic electrical stuff. But when something breaks electrically that is where I earn my money.


----------



## Corysan

Apprenticeship is not the only way to learn, but it is superior by far compared to any other way.


----------



## telsa

glen1971 said:


> That helps explain lots of your "Gems" that you find... lol....


Most screwy semi-professional installs are the result of immigrant labor. 

Standards and practices from the old country just get carried on over.

Mike Holmes suppresses the fact that most of his rescues come behind immigrant contractors... dudes that came from much warmer climates, to boot. Such immigrants assume that what worked in the old country will fly in Ontario. 

Trudeau intends to import Pakistanis into the Canadian labor pool. If you've seen what flies in Pakistan, then you'll realize that Mike Holmes will never run out of 'action.'


----------



## telsa

heavysparky said:


> After reading several threads on this. I figured I would start a thread on this. I hope this to become a go to thread for folks looking to get in to this. I hope to get more ideas besides join the union. I'm not anti union, just think all options should be explored


If you're really young, consider the US Navy. ( power plant and comms, both )

1) Solves the money angle.

2) Solves getting into a program. The Navy always has slots to fill.

3) You can network within the Navy so as to have a gig lined up when your ready.

4) You might even stay in for 20-years... and then run a power plant or two for the rest of your career.


----------



## splatz

I know a number of accomplished electricians that got their start in the Navy but you won't get a guarantee you're going to go into an electrical program when you sign on the dotted line. Even if you go into the nuke program - you'll get an excellent education if you make it, but if you wash out, you could wind up doing some awful duty for the remainder of your obligation. 

Don't enlist in the military unless you want to serve your country and are willing to shed blood for it.


----------



## Corysan

> [If you're really young, consider the US Navy. ( power plant and comms, both )
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Good call. I don't know why I missed this one. I worked with an outstanding marine electrician from the U.S. Coast Guard who transitioned into industrial then construction. Any ex-military tech.'s I have worked with are solid. There are other benefits to military time as well, like discipline, communication skills, and organization. The military seems to see cutting edge technology as well. Well done sir, for adding this one.


----------



## heavysparky

Corysan said:


> [If you're really young, consider the US Navy. ( power plant and comms, both )
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Good call. I don't know why I missed this one. I worked with an outstanding marine electrician from the U.S. Coast Guard who transitioned into industrial then construction. Any ex-military tech.'s I have worked with are solid. There are other benefits to military time as well, like discipline, communication skills, and organization. The military seems to see cutting edge technology as well. Well done sir, for adding this one.
> 
> 
> 
> My first job in this field. I worked with one guy that was navy trained. He was pretty good. Bad part was he was older and didn't keep up with the changing technologies. Over all he was well rounded electrician.
> 
> The other guys on staff myself included really didn't have much if any formal education or training. We would get the issues resolved sometimes just not in a timely manor
Click to expand...


----------



## fisstech

how come you want to jump straight into an industrial maintenance gig?

i'd say start off with construction ... learn how to install the system before you learn how to troubleshoot it. in my opinion.

also, around here, i dont know too many places that hire apprentices for their maintenance crew ... mostly journeymen with lots of experience.


----------



## wmtownson

I did construction in union shops start with this company and ran thier construction jobs got the opportunity and now I'm on a service truck the last 12 yrs. Last week I did the following
Oil samples 34 kv solar transformers
Removed rec feeds from office furniture
Tested remote solar lamp pole
215 kv switch maintenance on 100 MWATT solar farm
High bay light replacement quote
Meggered a motor for a HVAC teck
My point is I used every bit of my experience and trianing and I do this every week. Usually no prints and all my trouble shooting skills learned on the job.
I hope I don't have to go back to construction there was no challege or satisfaction running 1000s of meters of conduit and teck cable.


----------



## DesignerMan

It seems that a 2-year degree from a tech school/ college is the way into the trade now. Back in my day it was a 4-year, state run apprenticeship in a union shop- that's how I got my start.
I still think this is the best way, but with shrinking unions and less people entering the trade I think this may go the way of the dinosaur...


----------



## ELECTRICK2

heavysparky said:


> After reading several threads on this. I figured I would start a thread on this. I hope this to become a go to thread for folks looking to get in to this. I hope to get more ideas besides join the union. I'm not anti union, just think all options should be explored


Since you are in the States, I can't offer much from Canada.
I don't know the hiring practices, rules etc.

So I'll pretend you are in my neck of the woods, northern Canada.
First, get your first aid. That's free at WSCC training.
Next take supervisor training, also free.

Also get a criminal records check, drivers abstract and any other training you can get before hand.

This shows a potential employer that you are serious.
You are gung ho and want this job.

Best of luck


----------



## NC Plc

DesignerMan said:


> It seems that a 2-year degree from a tech school/ college is the way into the trade now. Back in my day it was a 4-year, state run apprenticeship in a union shop- that's how I got my start.
> I still think this is the best way, but with shrinking unions and less people entering the trade I think this may go the way of the dinosaur...


Depends on the state. In the state I use to live in you need 8000 hours of applicable work to sit for the license. 

IMO, less people entering the field = bigger bucks for those of us that are already here.


----------



## jkk912

I suppose the way you go about it comes down to which career path you choose. I see industrial electrician and industrial maintenance as two different fields. 

Industrial electrician being the guys who are coming in and installing power drops and making primary power connections on new equipment or equipment that's been relocated and things of that nature. 

Whereas industrial maintenance (which is what I do) is troubleshooting and maintaining said equipment once it's installed. 

I think a union apprenticeship is the best way to go in regards to being an electrician. However I don't know this for sure. 

For the maintenance side of this I can tell you what I did which worked out well for me. I started college for electrical technology. Took extra plc classes that I didn't actually need for my degree. While I was in school I worked in a small factory. When I finished with school I had the education to get started in maintenance and, while I lacked experience, I had some seniority built up and had made friends with some of the maintenance team. So I was able to get into a robotics position. I then worked that until I had some good technical experience for my resume and was able to recently land a great job with a large automaker. 
Alot of smaller factories like to hire from within and will hire those with little to no experience because they don't have to pay them a high wage. It's a great way to get into maintenance and get some work experience. Just my two cents. However if industrial maintenance is the path of choice as opposed to strictly industrial electrician then I'd suggest a program tailored for that. I lack alot of troubleshooting skills when it comes to hydraulic and pneumatic systems due to soecializing in electric. However from what I've seen most places emphasize electrical troubleshooting skills more than the others, although this may not always be the case depending on the equipment you'd be working on.


----------

